# Oil Spill



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like we should fish our little hearts out until mid-July, just in case. Anybody got a good way to freeze fish to last a while?

http://www.newsweek.com/blogs/the-h...ll-slick-to-travel-up-the-atlantic-coast.html


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

I agree with you. It is amazingly shocking that people dont take this very serious. While the east coast may not feel the direct effects from the spill until late summer/fall, a higher demand on seafood from our area will be felt by all. I wonder if larger catches will be permitted by commercial fisherman in our area.Think of migratory species.

While I'm against some commercial fishing laws,my heart goes out to the fisherman in the gulf. BP should pay the out of work fisherman to clean up the mess. These guys need work and know their areas. When I say pay I'm humming the tune of hundreds of thousands.....after all these guys deserve a future and it appears that future is gone unless these guys can relocate.

Folks, this is way more serious than anyone wants us to realize. None of us will be alive when the effects are a thing of the past. Greed will kill the human race! There is no good reason we still use coal and oil.....NOT ONE GOOD REASON!!

Its heart breaking to even realize this is reality.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i worry about it big time and i fish everyday i just try not to think about it when im fishing because if it is my last days of saltwater fishing i dont wanna spend them worrying the whole time. all and all this is a heart break.


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

i agree wit cutbait


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

cutbait You hit the nail on the head. We can only pray for the best for the fisheries. GOD BLESS THE FISHERMAN IN THE GULF. PRAYERS ARE WITH THEM! I noticed the parking lot of the local bp convience store was empty this morning when i took my kids to school. Wow, guess it can even affect the convience store clerks. Hopefully we will go to a different energy source sooner rather than later. Human behavior dictates that it takes a tragedy to make changes. I hope for the best and will really appreciate my next fishing trip. Good luck fishing guys and God bless you.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Another view*

We need and use the oil. We have found the oil offshore. Why haven't we had any words to say about the environmentalists who have "forced" the rigs so far off shore into the deeper waters? If the rigs were allowed to be placed in shallow waters, like in the past, that blow out would have been capped within a week........

So lets look at the legislation that has forced the wells into deeper waters where containment of spills is now so difficult. We still need and use oil so lets make the allowances we need to get it safely.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Big Rad said:


> We need and use the oil. We have found the oil offshore. Why haven't we had any words to say about the environmentalists who have "forced" the rigs so far off shore into the deeper waters? If the rigs were allowed to be placed in shallow waters, like in the past, that blow out would have been capped within a week........
> 
> So lets look at the legislation that has forced the wells into deeper waters where containment of spills is now so difficult. We still need and use oil so lets make the allowances we need to get it safely.


I will have to disagree to a degree. Oil is finite and dirty. Since the gas crisis in 1974 this country should have migrated and greatly reduced the demand for oil in the first place.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Kellercl said:


> I will have to disagree to a degree. Oil is finite and dirty. Since the gas crisis in 1974 this country should have migrated and greatly reduced the demand for oil in the first place.



No problem my friend I don't disagree with the facts about oil. I agree that the nation should have moved to alternatives sooner. I don't control the market, nor am I an inventer. My point is that sometimes what looks like a good idea(moving the wells) environmentally, is not always a good thing. Lets move the wells to manageble depths and move towards finding a way to negate the need. For now, my car still need gasoline........make drilling less of an adventure and lets manage with catastrophe in mind


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

its hard to really tell whats gonna happen some news sites say it will effect south carolina by the end of this month some news sites say theres a 2% chance will get effected at all. i hope the 2% is true but theres really no telling whats gonna happend we gotta ride this one out. now everyone get off your computer and fish!


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Big Radd, I had no idea about the depth of oil rig delima of the past.....wow! It makes sense that a shallow rig would be an easier fix. Hmmm..........
As far as if it will affect the east coast, well, i go by what the ncsu folks have said when i say its not a matter if but when. Come on, were talking an enormous flow of oil that continues and i find it highly possible that it was leaking well before the explosion.

I pray that big money will finally realize we have to find different energy sources. No, WE ALREADY HAVE THEM, but big money (oil) is always going to have the right people in the right places to ensure the oil flows(their pockets are protected)indefinitely.

Here are some thoughts EVEN IF THE OIL NEVER REACHES THE EAST COAST(WHICH I MAY ADD IS ASSANINE TO EVEN DOUBT).

wHERE WILL THE COMMERCIAL GUYS GO?
Will qoutas (allowable catch weight) skyrocket in other states to meet the countrys demand for seafood

Will pogie boats be able to take more from the east coast since the gulf is fornicated

Wonder what the price of shrimp and oysters will be

Wonder how damaging the affects of the dispersants will be. 

Last thought: Gulf stream is around 70-90 mph at times. oil reaches gulfstream which is just past tip of florida........you do the math. Go fishing and enjoy it. load your coolers with legal fish and enjoy it......in our life time we may never see the days weve known.....maybe our kids will.

Even if the oil never got to the east coast(it will) think of the demands from the east coast fisheries just because the gulf is "down"

I question how in hell oil companys are trusted with our oceans when they dont have safe measures in place to handle any and all possibilities of disaster! It is nothing less than criminal! I bet our government will fix this from happening again....im counting on them and praying for all affected!!


----------



## pompy (Jan 13, 2004)

One of the reason's the rigs are in deeper water is that the oil that was easy to get to is gone.They are having to go deeper and drill farther down to find adequate supplies.Obviously we have depended on fossil fuel for to long.This isnt the first spill and it wont be the last.We have got to find an alternate energy source.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

Yes, we do need to find alternate energy sources. In the mean time we have to rely on oil. I will not lesson the tragic spill that is going on in the gulf. This is or CAN be truly epic in terms of destroying an ecosystem. 

But let us look at the underlying problems (problems that we could have fixed years ago). Why do we have British Petroleum drilling off the coast of the United States? Also, why are we not tapping into the resources that are under our feet on dry ground? Currently in North and South Dakota we have approximately 200 billion barrels of oil waiting to be drilled (see NextEnergyNews.com ). Also, we may have more oil than that waiting to be tapped in Alaska. The problem is our lawmakers and environmentalist stop any further drilling in these places. In 2007 as a country we imported 14 million barrels of oil per day and spent 340 billion dollars. All the while we are sitting on more oil under our feet than the countries who currently (or possibly) threaten our existence....but yet we keep buying from them. 

That data does not do us any good right now. It does not stop the flow of oil spilling into the Gulf. However, soon we will be slapped in the face by lawmakers and environmentalist who will claim that drilling for oil anywhere is just asking for a disaster. All the while if this would have happened on dry land we would have never heard about it as the flow would have been very easy to cut off. Pay attention to who you vote for. Our reliance on foreign oil is choking this country and has the possibility of bring our way of life to a stop without it.

I am not a scientist (I'm just a dude who looks at a big peach water tank that looks like a butt)...I have my doubts concerning the possibility of oil reaching our shores. Most of this oil would be so dispersed I cannot fathom much if any would invade our precious coast. In my opinion this oil will eventually sink to the bottom or evaporate off the surface before it reaches us (the type of oil leaking is not the type of oil you see gushing out of Jed Clampett's yard). I am keeping my fingers crossed this tragic accident will soon be put rest and the cleanup will begin for those along the Gulf Coast.


****as a side note...if a Hurricane happens to enter the gulf and tracks the same as Katrina...God help those that live down there. That scenario = Checkmate.


Sorry for the long winded WAY off the topic of fishing post :fishing:


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm still gonna fish my butt off for a couple of weeks. AND, BTW, again, does anybody have a good method to freeze fish to avoid freezer burn and keep them for extended periods?


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Salt in My Veins said:


> I'm still gonna fish my butt off for a couple of weeks. AND, BTW, again, does anybody have a good method to freeze fish to avoid freezer burn and keep them for extended periods?


the simplest way that i know is to clean your fish how you like them and place them in plastic zipper bags. put enough water in the bags to cover the fish, remove excess air from the bag and seal. I lay my bags in the freezer in a plastic storage tub so that they hold their shape until frozen. try to dry off the outside of the bags if you are doing several bags at once so they do not freeze to each other!

this works really well.

jerry


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

Salt in My Veins said:


> I'm still gonna fish my butt off for a couple of weeks. AND, BTW, again, does anybody have a good method to freeze fish to avoid freezer burn and keep them for extended periods?


My Grandfather would save his those old wax-board milk cartons and when he came back from the coast with a cooler full (that happened quite often back in the early 70's) he would clean them at the kitchen sink and pack the fish in the carton and fill with water then off to the freezer. I assisted with this process once when I was 4 or 5 years old and Papa told me that we needed to scale the fish first... I am told that I ran down the hall and returned to the kitchen with the bathroom scales. Papa laughed so hard that he needed his asthma puffer. Ya know, if I never get the chance to fish the east coast again, I have the memories of me and him on the Scotch Bonnet pier during a spot run and pulling them up two at a time... good stuff.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Salt in My Veins said:


> I'm still gonna fish my butt off for a couple of weeks. AND, BTW, again, does anybody have a good method to freeze fish to avoid freezer burn and keep them for extended periods?


Freeze in water in ziplock bags, burp the bags and seal. Or invest in a vacuum packer.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Food Saver vac pack. Bought mine @ walmart last year $89. Think you buy a different brand a little cheaper. Also does a good job freezing deer meat.


----------

